# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  अपनी भारत की संस्कृति को पहचानें

## Krishna

* दो पक्ष - कृष्ण पक्ष एवं शुक्ल पक्ष !
* तीन ऋण - देव ऋण, पित्र ऋण एवं ऋषि त्रण !
* चार युग - सतयुग, त्रेता युग, द्वापरयुग एवं कलयुग !

----------


## Krishna

* चार धाम - द्वारिका, बद्रीनाथ, जगन्नाथ पूरी एवं रामेश्वरम धाम !
* चारपीठ - शारदा पीठ ( द्वारिका ), ज्योतिष पीठ ( जोशीमठ बद्रिधाम), गोवर्धन पीठ ( जगन्नाथपुरी ) एवं श्रन्गेरिपीठ !
* चर वेद- ऋग्वेद, अथर्वेद, यजुर्वेद एवं सामवेद !

----------


## Krishna

* चार आश्रम - ब्रह्मचर्य, गृहस्थ, बानप्रस्थ एवं संन्यास !
* चार अंतःकरण - मन, बुद्धि, चित्त एवं अहंकार !
* पञ्च गव्य - गाय का घी, दूध, दही, गोमूत्र एवं गोबर , !

----------


## Krishna

* पञ्च देव - गणेश, विष्णु, शिव, देवी और सूर्य !
* पंच तत्त्व - प्रथ्वी, जल, अग्नि, वायु एवं आकाश !
* छह दर्शन- वैशेषिक, न्याय, सांख्य, योग, पूर्व मिसांसा एवं दक्षिण मिसांसा !

----------


## Krishna

* सप्त ऋषि - विश्वामित्र, जमदाग्नि, भरद्वाज, गौतम, अत्री, वशिष्ठ और कश्यप !
* सप्त पूरी - अयोध्या पूरी, मथुरा पूरी, माया पूरी ( हरिद्वार ), काशी, कांची (शिन कांची - विष्णु कांची), अवंतिका और द्वारिका पूरी !
* आठ योग - यम, नियम, आसन, प्राणायाम, प्रत्याहार, धारणा, ध्यान एवं समाधी !

----------


## Krishna

* आठ लक्ष्मी - आग्घ, विद्या, सौभाग्य, अमृत, काम, सत्य, भोग एवं योग लक्ष्मी !
* नव दुर्गा - शैल पुत्री, ब्रह्मचारिणी, चंद्रघंटा, कुष्मांडा, स्कंदमाता, कात्यायिनी, कालरात्रि, महागौरी एवं सिद्धिदात्री !

----------


## Krishna

* दस दिशाएं - पूर्व, पश्चिम, उत्तर, दक्षिण, इशान, नेत्रत्य, वायव्य आग्नेय, आकाश एवं पाताल !
* मुख्या ग्यारह अवतार - मत्स्य, कच्छप, बराह, नरसिंह, बामन, परशुराम, श्रीराम, कृष्ण, बलराम, बुद्ध एवं कल्कि !
* बारह मास - चेत्र, वैशाख, ज्येष्ठ, अषाड़, श्रावन, भाद्रपद, अश्विन, कार्तिक, मार्गशीर्ष, पौष, माघ, फागुन !

----------


## Krishna

* बारह राशी - मेष, ब्रषभ, मिथुन, कर्क, सिंह, तुला, ब्रश्चिक, धनु, मकर, कुम्भ एवं कन्या !
* बारह ज्योतिर्लिंग - सोमनाथ, मल्लिकर्जुना, महाकाल, ओमकालेश्वर, बैजनाथ, रामेश्वरम, विश्वनाथ, त्रियम्वाकेश्वर, केदारनाथ, घुष्नेश्वर, भीमाशंकर एवं नागेश्वर !
* पंद्रह तिथियाँ - प्रतिपदा, द्वतीय, तृतीय, चतुर्थी, पंचमी, षष्ठी, सप्तमी, अष्टमी, नवमी, दशमी, एकादशी, द्वादशी, त्रयोदशी, चतुर्दशी, पूर्णिमा , अमावश्या !
* स्म्रतियां - मनु, विष्णु, अत्री, हारीत, याज्ञवल्क्य, उशना, अंगीरा, यम, आपस्तम्ब, सर्वत, कात्यायन, ब्रहस्पति, पराशर, व्यास, शांख्य, लिखित, दक्ष, शातातप, वशिष्ठ !

----------

